# cold turkey off prozac :-/



## peachclouds (Sep 16, 2010)

...so i know, before you even respond, i know i should have consulted my doctor and tapered off. but i didnt. so for those of you who are thinking of going cold turkey...dont!

i was feeling fantastic and on top of the world. had been on prozac for over a year and decided: "hey i dont need the stuff anymore." i decided to toss the remaining pills i had and didnt think twice about it.

i was fine for about a month or so... i then went on a manic happy streak for about a month. i acted reckless, spontaneous, with no care in the world... not myself. now im in a depressed rut and cannot get out.

i dont really want to go back on the meds because i didnt realize how much my happiness depended on them. but now im concerned that i cannot be a happy without them?

any similar experiences?


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Yea... you can kill yourself doing that.. be glad you didn't get something like brain zaps or seizures. It can also cause you to have suddenly worsening anxiety and mood than if you'd never been on the med and may take months to go away so you feel normal again. Wikipedia even has a whole article on what can happen when you stop ssri's http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SSRI_discontinuation_syndrome


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

Wow, what dosage were you on? I didn't realise prozac could give you that withdrawal. When I came off I just stopped, no ill effects at all.


----------



## wraith (Feb 22, 2010)

I've done this a few times. It always ****s you up


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

You should be fine, for one year on a low dose 20-40mg, withdrawl would be rare if at all.


----------

